# April photo contest



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Photo Contest - April 2009 Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!* 

_April Showers, Easter, Flowers, Spring _​ 
Post your April photos here, the words above are just some suggestions. So have fun choosig and/or taking that photo that just says APRIL!


The rules for this contest are posted in the thread link below. They may be modified from time to time, so please read very carefully.

The Rules!

Please submit your photos in this thread as an *attachment to your post.*

*The deadline is April 16, 2009.*


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

April = tennis ball season! Oh wait, every season is tennis ball season!!







:wavey::wavey:


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

*Sunny*

Here's Sunny's submission for April. One of my favorites.


----------



## ynwat (Mar 9, 2009)

*Our spring pup*

Mr Maximus... Always cuddly with my two year old...


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Springtime for Maya means more beach time. She sure loves the beach!


----------



## jhamblett (Jan 6, 2009)

*Cooper*

Spring is here and the sticks could not get better!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey, my tongue matches the Azaleas!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

April - Easter here are my ....... Easter Bunnies!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Tilly


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Ritchie enjoyed a warm spring afternoon running on the soccer field


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is Tucker's. This was taken at the first of the month.


----------



## wilsont2329 (Apr 10, 2009)

I never was a dog lover until Bella entered my life. Now I'm hooked on goldens!








[/IMG]


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe and Jack looking for warm weather!


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

*tennis anyone*


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nygel asks, "Where did the ice go?"

(Yes, this is April in Central Ontario - we don't have pretty flowers or blooming trees, we still have snow storms and the ice does go out in April. So, this is a TRUE April picture for Central Ontario)


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

jhamblett said:


> Spring is here and the sticks could not get better!


 
OMG, how adorable!!!! Look at those paws too


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mullietucksmom said:


>


 
I had to do a double take....looks like my MaeMae, LOL


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

April Showers...


----------



## armourbl (Apr 14, 2009)

My first post here, got directed from another website who suggested I submit a photo I took last week of our 1 year old GR Jordan and my daughter Alessandra on her 7th birthday. Alessandra is the reason we got Jordan, as she begged and begged for a dog for years.

Got this shot of her and him at the perfect part of the day for siloutte shot. I cropped it a little, and turned it to grayscale in Photoshop, no other editing.

Ben


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

I see you made it! Great photo!!


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

*Ranger's First Spring*

Ranger loves the sunshine and daffodils of spring! :wave:


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> April = tennis ball season! Oh wait, every season is tennis ball season!!
> View attachment 49387
> 
> :wavey::wavey:


This is fantastic!!!!!! Classic Golden!!!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Champ sniffing a flower!


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

Hermione Having LOTS of fun, on Easter Monday:wavey:


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Spring time with me and Sammy...


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

Noah looking out the window in his favorite chair.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Belle in Springtime


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

No flowers in Maine yet, but the ice finally melted- here's the first Damariscotta Lake swim of the spring.


----------



## rradovitch (Mar 15, 2008)

Champ said:


> Champ sniffing a flower!


Great capture!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Maccers just cruzin' looking out the front window waiting for to get out there in the sunshine...


----------



## Refused Autopsy (Apr 18, 2009)

*Where's that crawfish???*

I am gonna get you this year....come out, come out come out!!!







Samantha in her backyard playground.


----------



## Horsey93 (Mar 30, 2009)

*April is... waiting for the snow to melt*

Here are my boys hanging on to the last bit of snow on the property. 

Ever get the feeling you're stranded on a iceberg...


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Aww they are going to miss winter the poor guys... Great pictures!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great Pictures everyone. I'm going to work on the poll now.


----------

